# Mak's Rack



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I wanted to show off my frog rack. Not all the tanks have frogs in them. I had posted my Trifecta of 10 Gallons, but needed to add 2 more horizontal 10 tanks for my tinc froglets. 

The tanks have my 0.0.2 "Bakhuis" Tincs, 0.0.2 "Super Blue" Auratus, and my 0.0.2 Hyloxalus azureiventris in them. Everyone is settling in. I have been feeding them a mix of flies, maggots, flour beetles, orange and white isos, and a mix of springs. They also seem to enjoy chasing the fungus gnats. I currently am having an issue with ants bc of all the rain. They dont bother the frogs but they take the maggots out. They are a little to big for the frogs to eat but they still try. Ive gotten the ants out, for now, but I will get some rosemary oil to put around the bottom. 
Other then that, everyone is great! Thanks to all my suppliers, Chris rcteem, Scott Menigoz, and Adam Butt, for my wonderful frogs!!
















































Still cant get pics of the Hylo's, they come out but the tank is hard to photograph in.
Sorry for the crappy iphone pics. I dont have a good lens.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good man.... pretty soon you're gonna have another rack next to it... and another one on the other side


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like a great start! And the frogs are awesome!



Todd


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

nice rack!


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it me or is this dude lookin a little bug eyed in front? how funny


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

That does look a little funky to me, then again it could just be the photo.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

aw be nice. He's very sensitive about his eye.....

Kidding!
I still dont know if its a boy or a girl. 

As for the eye, the frogs color wraps around their eye, making it look buggy.



Ben Wehr said:


> Is it me or is this dude lookin a little bug eyed in front? how funny


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice looking rack. Nice looking vivs. and nice looking frogs. Keep it up and hope you expand soon.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So heres a little photo update of the inhabitants. More FTS photos to come.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice pictures, but very small! Can you make them bigger? Nice rack, by the way...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Very nice pictures, but very small! Can you make them bigger? Nice rack, by the way...


Sorry man, fixed it!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice shots... the frogs are looking good man.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

mellowvision said:


> nice rack!


Taken out of context this could be grounds for a harassment suit...but I agree, great setup.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!
I now have 8 tanks in various stages of development. Not pictured is 2 more 10 gallons, a 20 gallon and 2x30 gallons. I also picked up a 4ft rack system so I can really expand. All I need to do is get inhabitants for them.

Id love to add some red galacts, mantellas, and maybe a pair of iquitos or varaderos.. I also want some more Tincs. I have plenty of room on my rack for them all. I also have tons of plants. Im slowly adding them all to tanks, but it takes a long time (and money) to get all the supplies, and to get the tanks ready for planting.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great man, I have those same plastic bins with the black circle design on them. You got them from target I assume? anyway, sweet looking frogs!


----------



## trevtron2 (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW nice .... everything!!!!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Everything looks great, I've been enjoying your posts since the trifecta of ten gallons. 
I'd love to see the new tanks your working on


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Mak's Rack - Update!*

Ok big news.

Ive finished another tank for my Leuc group of 0.0.3. Currently they are in a 10 gallon horizontal. They seem to love it in there. Tons of places for microfauna to hide. I just picked up some "Chocolates" and was going to add them into my group. I decided to build them a bigger tank.It has tons of hideyholes in the background and there's also a drip fall in the middle, that seems to be ideal for mosses. 
The tank is heavy seeded with dwarf Isos and springs. All i am waiting to do is get a proper glass top cut and Ill transfer the Leucs to their new home.
I also installed an interior ventilation fan (hidden by the cork bark in the middle). Its a simple L shaped tunnel with fans on either side that pull air up from the base of the waterfall and blows it out to the top right of the tank. You can see the small white mesh i used to cover the opening at the base of the falls. Once it grows in, you wont see the mesh. I have a couple of jewel orchids that seem to be happy and then dont. Theres also some miniature strawberry begonia and mini tiger begonias. Im getting awesome growth from my broms. They are dropping tons of roots and some are even shooting out pups. Ill keep this tank updated when I move in the Leucs.
Heres some pics of the Leucs in their old tank (out in the pen until i open the top, then they scatter ), and the last one is of the new tank.








There is also another 10 gallon (no pic) that I have growing in and a 30 gallon (pic)

Also, once that 10gal is grown in, ill move my bakhuis to it and redo their current tank. It has some slugs and snails that I would like to dispose of.
So that brings it to a total of 8 planted vivs and 2 empty tanks(30 gallon and 55 gallon).


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I just received an amazing order of bromeliads from a vendor here. Hes got great "tropical plantz". I need to figure the best way to attack them all the the branches in the 30gal. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Looks good so far. I just got a rack myself, great way to organize everything.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you like the super blues? I was thinking about getting some but I'm torn between them and the blue and black morph! (I heard their color fades as they mature into a bronze blue)


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Kalakole said:


> How do you like the super blues? I was thinking about getting some but I'm torn between them and the blue and black morph! (I heard their color fades as they mature into a bronze blue)


I love them. I would like to get more for a group. From one clutch you can get many different patterns and colors. Thats pretty cool. Their black seems to fade too. It has gotten much lighter, since they were smaller.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Everything looks awesome bud... nice job!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

mordoria said:


> I just received an amazing order of bromeliads from a vendor here. Hes got great "tropical plantz". I need to figure the best way to attack them all the the branches in the 30gal.
> Any suggestions?


hey David looking good dude we really like you leucs...and their tank are they netted,they don't quite look like they are but they have way more yellow than ours.
As far as your broms go,you can drill holes and push the stolons of pups in to the wood,or silicon the base,whilst everything is dry...so do first before planting anything else,if we have a plant with roots we sometimes prop it in place so the roots can grow in and anchor the brom a bit of wire is helpful here. of course only the drilling,which is best done before putting the wood in the tank,can be done if frogs are going in soon a few days for the silicone to TOTALLY cure. a few ideas
Stu


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

stu&shaz said:


> hey David looking good dude we really like you leucs...and their tank are they netted,they don't quite look like they are but they have way more yellow than ours.
> 
> Stu


Thanks for the brom tip. ill have to give it a try.
As for the Leucs, yea they are really quite orange. They also have green in their joints and on their feet. Im not sure what you mean by "netted"?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So many update on these old threads. 
Recently, I acquired 2 new frogs. 
One is an F1 Powder Blue Tinc, and the other is a Green & Black Auratus. 
I got them from a frogger on the board. They are both kind of small for their age (PB is 7 months and the auratus is about 2). Im not sure the feeding of the old owner but I need to get these guys up to size. I've already been monitoring the feedings of flies, iso, springs and some maggots. They are both pretty active. Other then their size, they seem healthy. Im sending in fecals just to be sure. Anyway, on to the photos:





And the Powders new home. Can you see me??

The auratus doing what auratus do best, HIDING!

and their new home.

I also moved the 3 ft rack around. I moved the bakhuis to a new tank (which they are very unhappy about. Their last tank was a jungle!). Thats why its wrapped with paper. To ease their stress.
I also lined up tanks so I can feed everyone easier. The order from top right, going clockwise, Super Blue Auratus, Hyloxis Azureventris, G&B Auratus, Leucs, powder blue, and the bakhuis. You can also see the sterilite bin thats the QT for the choco leucs. This will all get moved again when I finally sell my old couch that has been taking up room in the living space (where the frogs wil all go). 

Everything will spread out across the 3ft and 4ft rack in the living room. I also use the racks for my plant growing. Too many plants!!. I cant forget about the 55 gallon that is currently being used as my head board!



How do the new frogs look in your opinion?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So heres an update b4 the winter.
I ended up arranging everything on racks. Im still working on the 55 gallon and 30 gallon seen in the photo.
Also, the 2 frogs I rescued have gotten back to a nice weight. 
It seems like I got a male G&B Auratus, and a female Powderblue Tinc?
Can anybody help sex my Powderblue?

























Thanks to B-Nice or the sweet leaf litter!!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a grown in update of the 20H


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

you would never think a 20H can fit so much. Thats my favorite.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, and you know it looks better in person!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice 20H! Looks very natural.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Great looking tanks. I really like the layout of the 20H.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That 20 looks great David. I need to come check out your setups one of these days.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Birthday Bump!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha.... happy birthday bud


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, heres a quick frog update. 
At the last WP (jan 8) show I picked up 2 red galacts. They have a nice brick color and seem to be growing very fast. They are shy but when the flies come out they are killers. about 1-2 months ootw

















I also rescued 2 Azureus. Super healthy now. They are just about full grown. One has a nice fine spotting on the side and the other has almost no spots on the side. They are both females. These are some funny frogs.
















Heres a new pic of my female powder blue hunting.









All the others are doing well. Some calling here and there. I did get 2 tadpoles from my Super Blue auratus. They are growing bigger everyday. When they put on a nice size, ill post another pic.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice. love those galacts


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Mak's Racks*

So here the latest setup. I need to clean the glass and list all the frogs I have now. I just finished settingup the living room finally!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Mak's Racks*

Looking good David... now when you holding a meet at your place?


----------

